# Hospital Naval de Bellavista - CALLAO - PERÚ



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

También llamado Centro Médico Naval "Cirujano Mayor Santiago Távara".
*ALLÍ NACÍ !!!!... *...El hospital fue inaugurado en 1955 en el gobierno de Odría y siendo Ministro de Marina,el Vice Almirante Roque Saldías. 
*FOTOS DE PACOLAM & LIMEÑITO *
























La Capilla "Stella Maris" del Hospital,donde se casaron mis padres :


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> También llamado Centro Médico Naval "Cirujano Mayor Santiago Távara".
> ALLÍ NACÍ !!!!......El hospital fue inaugurado en 1955 en el gobierno de Odría y siendo Ministro de Marina,el Vice Almirante Roque Saldías.
> FOTOS DE PACOLAM & LIMEÑITO


Yo también nací ahí, me bautizaron en su capilla; creo que llama Stella Màris.

Las fotos no son mías, son de Juan1912.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Lo que más me gusta del hospital naval son las áreas verdes, aparte de que justamente el tramo de la av. venezuela donde se encuentra es creo que el único donde aun quedan unos cuantos árboles.


Es bonito el lugar pero ya no sé qué merito hay en siempre poner fotos de otros foristas


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Se ve grande y con considerable área verde. Eso es muy importante y vital ! Aunque la infraestructura mas parece una gran unidad escolar...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Has dado en el clavo...*

Jhonatan :
Bueno,el ojo de arquitecto no te lo quita nadie !!!!!... qué sagacidad !!!... te darás cuenta que el Hospital es el sello "Odría",o sea,ese ladrillito rojo con bordes amarillos... tipico de las Unidades Vecinales y Grandes Unidades Escolares que se construyeron en su gobierno... El Hospital Naval es un perfecto ejemplo de dicha arquitectura... 


skyperu34 said:


> Se ve grande y con considerable área verde. Eso es muy importante y vital ! Aunque la infraestructura mas parece una gran unidad escolar...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## beatlemaniaco (Apr 25, 2008)

HEYYYYYYYY que bueno ver este thread por aca, pues yo hice mi internado medico en el CEMENA el año pasado y dejenme decirles que es un hospital de la PTM, es muy acogedor y les cuento que es gemelo de un hospital de la marina norteamericana, ademas todos sus acabados son estadounidenses ya que fueron donacion de ese pais. ademas se dice que tiene la forma de un ancla, cosa que no es cierto pq mas parece una estrella. tiene muchas areas verdes y una buena vista desde el 5to piso.

saludos Miraflorino, tu siempre sorprendiendo con buenos threads


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me encanta esa arquitectura ladrillesca, minimalista, funcional típica del gobierno de Odria, la podemos hallar por todo el Perú, ojala alguién se anime postear más fotos de esos edificios.

saludos


----------



## rrvio (Nov 18, 2007)

Existe una placa en el Hospital que explica que fue construido por la Marina de los EEUU. Las instalaciones se ven bien, a pesar de tener mas de 50 años de construidas. Tienen razon, desde el 5to piso (y tambien del 3ro) es posible una vista excelente, incluso se aprecia La Punta y la Isla San lorenzo los dias de sol.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Es un edificio bastante antiguo, pero si me gusta, siempre me gusto desde niño de todos los hospitales que hay con ese estilo en Lima, es el que más me gusta, comparandolo por ejemplo con el Hospital Militar o el de la Policia en la Ave. Brasil.


----------



## jaeger2005 (May 18, 2010)

El Hspital Naval sera muy bonito, pero tiene una mala atencion a los que se atienden. Siendo un hspital administrado por la Marina de Guerra del Peru y por tanto del gobierno Peruano, es uno de los mas discrinitativos y sin ningun tipo de consideracion hacia los pobres familiares del "Personal Subalterno". En ese hspital donde supuestamente nuestros Marinos y sus familiares deben ser atendidos justamente y con seriadas , no es mas un edificio frio sin una administarcion exitosa, donde a los familiares de los pobres marineritos se les atiende al ultimo, despues de haber atendido a los Mayores, Capitanes y otros familiares de aquellos y, no solo ahi queda la cosa, mientras algun paciente esta esperando por largo tiempo con dolores insoprtables, hay que recordarles repetidas veces el motivo de su asistencia el personal medico se pasea, se rien, conversan indolentes al dolor humanos de esos pobres que se desesperan por el dolor y por la prisa de volver a sus casas por atender a sus menores hijos. Es realmente increible la abismal comparacion entre este "Hospital naval" que no deberia ser lamado como tal, con los hospitales de Estados Unidos y mucho menos con los de europa. Ni si quiera en Estados unidos hay tal discriminacion, no letreros discriminativos donde uno de ellos indique Atention para los Americanos o Atencion para los Hispanos, latinos, Africanos, gringos, negros, cholos,etc. Es muy lamentable que este tipo de situaciones sucedan en una entidad aperentemente seria y que recibe fondos de los bolsillos de todos los peruanos, del Gobierno Peruano y del extranjero. Espero que los familiares del "Personal Subalterno" no tenga miedo en denunciar este tipo de discriminaciones, no tengan miedo a las represalias contra los marineros, OM's , Tecnics, etc. denuncien que esa es la unica forma de que se trate con respeto a los humanos, la unica forma de no permitir mas abusos de los que creen tener poder a traves de sus grados y el color de la piel, ojos o cabellos. PAREN LA DISCRIMINACION EN EL HOSPITAL NAVAL.
Particularmente no tengo ningun interes, no me atiendo ahi, no vivo en Peru pero he sido testigo muchas veces de la discriminacion en indolencia por el sufrimento humano hacia los "Subalternos" en ese hospital. Necesitamos que la gente denuncie a estos Sinverguenzas y pidan nombres de quienes los atienden para denunciarlos a las autoridades, Colegio de Medicos, etc. En Estados Unidos La DISCRIMINACION es un CRIMEN. Espero crear conciencia entre los peruanos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Moderadores: POR FAVOR BORRAR EL POST ANTERIOR*

Se nota que es un "troll"... el thread es para hablar de la Arquitectura del Hospital Naval...no de la atención ni de los entretelones del servicio médico... 
Si alguien necesita expresar ese tipo de quejas,pues para eso está el Foro de "El Comercio" ó por último acá en INCASCRAPERS,dentro de "El Chasqui"... pero no en éste thread. Gracias por la comprensión.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Jaeger, denúncialo ante el Defensor del Pueblo. Ahi tus quejas tendrán más sentido que en un simple foro de arquitectura.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Exacto Juan Carlos !!!!*

Hay muchísimos Foros de más amplia difusión donde el forista "de un solo post" bien podría elevar sus quejas...


dlHC84 said:


> Jaeger, denúncialo ante el Defensor del Pueblo. Ahi tus quejas tendrán más sentido que en un simple foro de arquitectura.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Dodo, no lo conozco por dentro, pero por fuera me parece bonito y el área verde con el ladrillo, me gusta. La capilla Stella Maris muy bonita.*


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

A mi no me gusta la Stella Maris por dentro, es tan sobria que roza la frialdad.
No sé.. la encuentro muy luterana. No sé si me explico.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Exacto Juan Carlos !!!*

A mi tampoco me gusta por dentro,no por carecer de belleza,sino porque es terriblemente "fría"... ese mármol,esos corredores interminables estilo "Super Agente 86" tan fríos e impersonales... esos consultorios "de terror" para mi,no sé,siempre me sentí a disgusto cuando entraba al hospital..salvo..para ir al Restaurante del último piso donde hacían unos deliciosos cocktails de camarones...Hace 6 meses después de décadas !!!..tuve la oportunidad de entrar al Hospital y mi percepción de "belleza fria" no ha cambiado... el exterior es precioso,los jardines son lindísimos,o sea,todo el hospital visto por fuera,es realmente espectacular... pero su interior es demasiado impersonal... La Capilla si es un Remanso de Paz..preciosa !!!!... y super iluminada !!!!... 
Ahh..recién reparo...tú hablabas de la Capilla...si,es super sobria,pero me encanta !!!!...el Hospital si lo encuentro en su interior bastante "frío"...


dlHC84 said:


> A mi no me gusta la Stella Maris por dentro, es tan sobria que roza la frialdad.
> No sé.. la encuentro muy luterana. No sé si me explico.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Supongo que esa frialdad y austeridad se debe a que es dentro de todo un hospital militar, algo de marcialidad militaresca debe tener, tuve la oportunidad de visitar el Hospital Naval hace muchisimos años, me acuerdo específicamente de los velatorios.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Allí también cremaron a mi abuela, acabo de recordarlo.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Vista de Google Earth*


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

He pasado una vez por este hospital y me gusta que tenga áreas verdes a su alrededor.No tiene punto de comparación con otros centros hospitalarios de las FF.AA. y la P.N.P.

El HCFAP de Aramburú es una mole de 10 pisos dividida en dos alas que ocupa una manzana,es completamente austero(en diseño),frío y sin ornamientaciones (fue construído a fines de los 60's e inaugurado a principios de los 70's).Pero tengo una buena vista a las zonas del Centro Financiero,Camino Real,Miraflores y la Vía Expresa.


----------

